# Interview with MAC STORE(the infamous HOMA)



## hollywoodfaces (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello, 

So i was called in for an interview with HOma, the reginal director for the dc va md area. I am nervous as hell since ...i have little experience in makeup, eventhough im in school to be a skin care therapists. I have been ready older posts, about the demo, the interview process, what to wear and what not.... Can anybody give me a clear synopsis of what and what not to do ....for this 1st interview. Any insight would be great!! i really want this job!


----------



## fabulousmexo (Jun 1, 2009)

omgoodness! i have no idea but good luck! i hope to get to where u are someday soon... GOOD LUCK AGAIN!


----------



## Stylista09 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi,
I am a MAC freelancer so just a couple of quick tips:::be on the top of your game...sell, sell, sell, while you are doing your demo, and make sure your makeup/overall look is flawless at all interviews, go like you would show up for work and definately in all black...and of course have fun.  Good Luck


----------



## prettytrini1913 (Jun 9, 2009)

Homa did my first interview @ the Towson store and although she appears intimidating, she really is a sweetheart. You have to be on top of your stuff and genuine. I went into the interview and was completely myself and she said, "I like you." She helped me find a position as a permanent artist. Hope you found success!!!!

P.S.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happy 2 b on Specktra lol


----------

